# An Atheist's Questions to Jesus and his father (God)



## johnsweeting (Feb 21, 2013)

I just read this about Americans belief in Jesus resurrection:



> More than 40 percent of Americans believe Jesus Christ will return to Earth by 2050, according to a poll.


...which you can read  about by clicking on the link below (click on the sentence "Jesus will return by 2050.......) in the quote box below:



> Jesus will return by 2050, say 40pc of Americans - Telegraph



I just have to start out by telling you that I almost passed out when I read it.
In a competitive world where we are competing against a growing China that graduates almost two million engineers per year, when a country country like South Korea is starting up new tech companies all over the place, where Taiwan is gaining ground economically and kids go to school even at night just to stay competitive, where a country like India is also graduating about one million engineers per year and has a really fast growing economy and then I read that so many Americans believe in nonsense that Jesus will come back within 50 years..Incredible....

By the way, does any Christian on this forum want to bet with me. I will give you really good deal. I will give you a 10,000 to 1 deal as a matter of fact. 
1. If I'm correct, you will give me $1. 
2. If you are correct, I will give you $10,000. 
Pretty good odds right....

*My bet is that this will happen:*
10 years from now Christians will say something like "Jesus is coming soon as apostasy from His plan dictate to God" and still no resurrection of Jesus
50 years from now Christians will say something like "Jesus is coming soon as apostasy from His plan dictate to God" and still no resurrection of Jesus
100 years from now Christians will say something like "Jesus is coming soon as apostasy from His plan dictate to God" and still no resurrection of Jesus
500 years from now Christians will say something like "Jesus is coming soon as apostasy from His plan dictate to God" and still no resurrection of Jesus
1000 years from now Christians will say something like "Jesus is coming soon as apostasy from His plan dictate to God" and still no resurrection of Jesus
10,000 years from now Christians will say something like "Jesus is coming soon as apostasy from His plan dictate to God" and still no resurrection of Jesus
100,000 years from now Christians will say something like "Jesus is coming soon as apostasy from His plan dictate to God" and still no resurrection of Jesus
1 Million years from now Christians will say something like "Jesus is coming soon as apostasy from His plan dictate to God" and still no resurrection of Jesus
5 Million years from now (if the world exists) Christians will say something like "Jesus is coming soon as apostasy from His plan dictate to God" and still no resurrection of Jesus
100 Million years from now (if the world exists) Christians will say something like "Jesus is coming soon as apostasy from His plan dictate to God" and still no resurrection of Jesus
1 Billion years from now (if the world exists) Christians will say something likey "Jesus is coming soon as apostasy from His plan dictate to God" and still no resurrection of Jesus

So far I'm correct on this one (that Jesus will never come back) but lets see what happens in the future. Where is Jesus. Why is he not coming back. Question to Jesus..what are you waiting for....To be fair to Christians, none of the other 2,600 Gods from the other thousands of religions have come back either. I wonder why.....  
Sorry....I know why..please ask me and I will tell you...

As an atheist, I don't believe that Jesus will ever come back but if he does then I will be the first in line to ask my questions to him. Why wouldn't he take my questions because I'm really interested in religion and if Jesus gives me good answers, Jesus and God might convert me.
I guess the most probable answer will be that Jesus will only show himself to a selected few and that he is not interested to answer any questions. Right??? 
You will also tell me that Jesus and God will never talk to me and that I'm in no postition to ask them any questions. I get that and therefore you don't have to write that again in this thread. My questions can only be answered by Jesus or God. I know that you will say that I will never be able to ask them but I would like to have at least 2 days per question and not less. I ask a question..I get an answer...after this I have many follow up questions that will take days for each question...

Once again, you don't have to tell me that I will never be able to ask the questions..I get it. I also don't want you to answer them because nobody than Jesus and God can answer them and it will take many days per questions. I just want to throw my question out there so they Jesus and God knows what a non-believer wants to have answered. 

*Anyway, here are my questions to Jesus and God:*

1. 70% on this earth are not Christians and they don't even believe in you. Even within Christianity which is counted as one religion of the 10,000 on earth there are thousands of views about you Jesus even within your own religion. Basically, Jehovah Witness and the Mormons have very little in common. Lutherans and Orthodox Christians have many things that are different. Many of the different denominations beliefs are very, very different. Jesus,  please explain which denomination is correct or not correct and why. Give me specific answers where certain Christians groups such as Jehovah's Witness, Catholics Lutheran, Baptist etc  are wrong and where they are right. I want to go over each view where the have different ones and I would like to know on every single view if Catholics are right on some and wrong on some of them. If for example the Catholics are wrong, which of the other denominations are correct....For example if you say tat Jehovah's Witness is wrong on one interpenetration on one scripture...then which of the other ones are correct and why. Please list every single view where each denomination is right and wrong. Please be very specific...very specific

2. These other non-christian religions are a little over 10,000 according to studies. Among these thousands of religions there are 2,600 different Gods including your father(God). Are the other 2,599 Gods all false because they have different scriptures, holy figures and history than you. You (Jesus) are not even mentioned in their holy books, history and belief. All these non-christian religions are as sure about their religion as Christians are about theirs. These other religions can write thousands of pages that their religion is correct and can argue for their scripture, holy figures, holy books as Christians can. Please explain how they all came about. These other non-christian religions also say that if you don't follow their specific God and scripture which is of course different than Christians view, then you will not have an afterlife. Are all the other 9,999 religions all deluded but Christians are not? Be very, very specific now...There are several Holy figures  who came before Jesus who has almost the exact same story as Jesus. Jesus and God, please explain what these holy figures are all about. Were they all deluded? 

3. I have gathered many scientists from all around the world and we have thousands of scientific evidence that creationism is not correct. For example, we have skulls from neanderthals, Homo habilis, Homo erectus etc. Now Jesus or God, I want to hear you debunk all these theories. Please be very specific..after all you are the only one who can answer this...you created these diffrent skulls. Be very specific.

4. Homo sapiens are about 150,000 years old and are people created thru evolution from older species. Please debunk this and tell me exactly what year which hour and minute and how exactly the first human came to earth. Did your father just snap his fingers and then we had human beings? Be specific please. Lets look at Europe..The more north you go in Europe (Sweden, Norway) people have a little bit lighter skin and have blonder hair compared than say Italians for example that is a little bit more south in Europe. If you go further south from Italy to Libya and Algeria then the people are a little bit darker and there are very few people with blond hair. If you go even more south from Libya and Algeria you get to countries like Congo and Kenya where people are dark. This is of course explained by evolution and is a combination of different climate factors (weather, temperature, types of vitamins obtained in different foods etc) over hundreds of thousands of years time. Please debunk this fact from Scientists and explain the different human features that I explained above. 
Did you think something like..I want more light people in Sweden and Norway but the further down you go in Europe then i want people to be a little bit darker. Please explain this creation and though behind it in great detail. I will have many follow up questions to your answers.

6. How old is the earth and when we have found evidence that it is around 4,5 billion years old is that totally rubbish. What year was the earth created. Can you be very specific and give me the exact hour and minute when you created it. .be very specific now...

7. According to scientist there are 170 Billion Galaxies in the know Universe. In just one of these 170 billion, the "IC 1101" galaxy, there are 100 trillion stars. Please give me the exact number of galaxies down to the last one. How far off are the scientists when they say 170 billion. You should know...After all, you created all of them.
They say that the "IC 1101" galaxy, which is the biggest galaxy, has 100 trillion stars. How many exactly does it have..Give me the exact number down to the last one. I just want to know exactly how close they were when they said 100 trillion stars in the "IC 1101" galaxy. You should know...You created all of them.

8. If Adam & Eve were of one particular human race..How can we have different ones (Asian, Caucasian, Native people, Africans etc.) if not thru evolution. Please be specific. Please debunk the scientist that we have different Humans features around the world because of evolution. I'm really looking forward for your answer....

9. Should I take the bible literally. If you say yes then I have hundreds of questions for you but i will not list them here. 
If you say no then please be really specific and tell me which ones I should not take literally. I want to go over the entire bible and especially "Genesis" and for each sentence I would like to ask which I should take literally and not literally. I want the answers to each single sentence because "Genesis" has hundreds of very controversial ones. I want really specific answers.

10. Who exactly was Zeus? Was he all made up and why didn't people believe in you at this time?

11. According to scientist there are 17 billion planets just in our galaxy (the milky way) which are at about the same distance from a sun(star) as we on planet earth are from our sun(star). This distance from a sun makes it possible to have life on these 17 billion planets..How many of these 17 billion planets just in our galaxy not counting the other 170 billion galaxies have life on them?
If you say that we are the only ones, then why create 17 billion planets in just one galaxy that are the same distance from a sun as the earth has which makes life possible. 
Also, are there life in any of the other 170 Billion galaxies? You should know...You created all of them.

13. If you will only show yourself to a chosen few when you return why just them and who exactly are these people? Jehovah Witness, Mormons, Catholic, Lutherans or any other of the thousands of christian denominations.

14, Thousands of different groups have predicted your return on a specific dates but what they all have in common is that they have all been wrong. As an example I think that Jehovah's Witness have predicted it at least 25 times. Were they all deluded or were there any truth in their predictions that you would return on the date they have stated? It is not just Jehovah's Witness how has predicted this but many others but of course they have all been wrong..Where did they all get this information from that you would come back on a specific date. If they are wrong about this how can anyone trust them on the other things they are saying

. Please Jesus give feedback about this. 

If you Jesus can't answer these questions can you ask your father...I have many more questions for you but I guess you will say that you will only show yourself to a chosen few and are not interested to answer anything especially from me right??? Am i correct on this point....

Once again,  I just want to throw my question out there so Jesus and God knows what a non-believer wants to have answered. Christians keep telling me that you (Jesus & God) can hear everything so there you go........
Only Jesus & God can answer them..


----------



## Underhill (Feb 21, 2013)

It's an interesting thought.  

I would ask him why he would want a bunch of zealots as followers?    They simply aren't all that fun to be around.


----------



## johnsweeting (Feb 23, 2013)

Underhill said:


> It's an interesting thought.
> 
> I would ask him why he would want a bunch of zealots as followers?    They simply aren't all that fun to be around.


Yes, that is a good question as well  

*I will not ask questions or say something like:*
"Jesus, tell me about your great life"
_"Jesus, you are so great"_
_"Jesus, tell me about your sacrifice"_

The questions I gave in my first post are just for staters. Think about my questions as a nice large dinner when you have a:
1. Starter
2. Main meal
3. Dessert

My questions in my first post are the equivalent of having just taken my first bite out of the first chicken wing that I have as a starter to my meal. Then I will take my second bite on the first of 6 chicken wings, then I will have my main course and then the dessert.
The questions will also be tougher and more specific....

Once again, Christians are telling me that I'm in no position to ask Jesus or God any questions but now they know at least what I would like to have answered. They also keep telling me that Jesus and God can hear everything so there you go.....







Why religion exists
Picture two lemonade stands: side by side.
One has a banner that reads: Brutal Truths (An Atheist/Realist stands behind this stand).
The other has a banner that reads: Comforting Lies (A supporter of Sky Daddy stands behind this stand).
Unfortunately the booth of Brutal Truths has no customers.
While at the booth of Comforting Lies the line goes on for miles.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Feb 23, 2013)

Remember this, True religion is in harmony with "true" science. And true science is in harmony with "true" religion.
What is in the Bible is true. How you want to interpret the creation is up to you.
remember these 3 verities.
The Creation  (everything was created in an immortal state, death had not entered the equation)
The Fall  (everything fell, man, animals, plant life, and the earth itself. death was now present)
The Atonement ( Jesus Christ brings us back to the presents of God, based on keeping his commandments)

Are the basis of true religion.


----------



## Underhill (Feb 25, 2013)

tyroneweaver said:


> Remember this, True religion is in harmony with "true" science. And true science is in harmony with "true" religion.
> What is in the Bible is true. How you want to interpret the creation is up to you.
> remember these 3 verities.
> The Creation  (everything was created in an immortal state, death had not entered the equation)
> ...



Thank you for that in depth synopsis.   It's always great when someone reads what is posted and responds in such a concise and direct manner to the questions at hand. 

Very helpful.

*hangs head and walks away...


----------



## johnsweeting (Feb 25, 2013)

Underhill said:


> tyroneweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Remember this, True religion is in harmony with "true" science. And true science is in harmony with "true" religion.
> ...



Seriously Underhill..what did you expect.
You can only get really general answers or Bible quotes when you want to know anything specific. You should be used to this by know.






Why religion exists
Picture two lemonade stands: side by side.
One has a banner that reads: Brutal Truths (An Atheist/Realist stands behind this stand).
The other has a banner that reads: Comforting Lies (A supporter of Sky Daddy stands behind this stand).
Unfortunately the booth of Brutal Truths has no customers.
While at the booth of Comforting Lies the line goes on for miles.


----------



## eliot (Jul 17, 2015)

I would be happy to help you out with these but... obviously im not god...


----------



## toxicmedia (Jul 17, 2015)

johnsweeting said:


> I just read this about Americans belief in Jesus resurrection:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There isn't anything harmful about the thought Jesus might show up some time.


----------



## Idadunno (Jul 24, 2015)

johnsweeting said:


> I just read this about Americans belief in Jesus resurrection:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


40% of the people polled from Pew Research, as reported by a UK article, could be only 40 people if only 100 people were polled. This is why polls are considered unreliable sources of facts because 100 people or 1000 people are not representative of the over 315 million people in the US. That is truth. I find it interesting that an Atheist writes such a long post concerning God and Jesus. It makes me wonder if, deep down, you want to believe and wish someone would make it so. Since I am not Capt Picard, I am not that person.


----------



## Idadunno (Jul 24, 2015)

Underhill said:


> It's an interesting thought.
> 
> I would ask him why he would want a bunch of zealots as followers?    They simply aren't all that fun to be around.


What makes you think he wants them? lol


----------



## jwoodie (Aug 14, 2015)

johnsweeting said:


> I just read this about Americans belief in Jesus resurrection:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why your obsession with Jesus/Christianity?  Since you consider them to be fairy tales, do you get as upset when you read the Brothers Grimm?


----------

